# Good Shampoo??



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would like some good advice on shampoo for my GSDs.Especially Tanner. He sheds alot, and has a beautiful black coat that I want to keep up.Molly, I want to keep beautiful too, but Tanner sheds more, because he has a longer coat.

I was just wondering if anyone had any suggestions or names of shampoos I can use for my dogs.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Earthbath products! 

Personally I do not bathe my dogs that often (use plain water alot) but I do enjoy their between bath products.

Welcome :: earthbath® - totally natural pet care

You can get some of them at PetSmart I know for sure


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yea we dont shampoo them that much, when we do we want it to last a while and actually work.lol.Thanks!


----------

